# Gamo Rocket pellet



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have started to do some testing with the Gamo Rocket pellets. These are the pellets that have the small steel ball in the tip. At first glance, I could see that the quality was very low. There were pieces of lead on the side that were left on from the mold. I have, however, been surprised on the accuracy. My Gamo Hunter 220 really seems to like them, giving good 1/2" groups at ten yards. This may not seem good to some more experinced shooters, but I didn't have a proper rest. More tests will see how they do at longer ranges, though I don't expect it to be very good.


----------



## fprefect (Oct 14, 2009)

I have shot a few of them and they should make a very good hunting pellet with their 9.6 gr. of weight and I have found they also penetrate very well from my 1000 fps Gamo, although I doubt getting that much MV due to the added weight.

The funny looking copper bullet in the nose? Probably more hype than anything else even though it will go completely through a fox squirrel at 25 or 30 yards, but so will other pellets of near the same weight without the "slick looking" BB in the nose. But for the most part, IMHO, a very good hunting pellet but will not shoot the groups a flat nose target pellet will in most guns.

F. Prefect


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I took a fox squirrel with the Rocket pellet about a week ago. I put a one through the side of the head and found it under the skin about an inch behind the head. It dropped instantly.


----------

